# what filter for 10 gal?



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm setting up a 10 gal with Miracle Gro Organic capped with gravel or sand (haven't decided), two 18 watt lights (too much light? no sunlight on this tank), and either bumblebee gobies or dwarf puffers. So for a filter, what would be the best cheap option, one of these or something else?

1. air pump with sponge filter
PROS

cheapest (would just need to buy the tubing)
no worrying about cartidges or customizing anything
CONS

loudest
CO2 loss?
2. Marina I25
PROS

quiet
no surface breaking
CONS

pretty small (not enough GPH?)
reviews mention strong suction on smaller tanks, would it be a problem in a 10 gal?
seems hard to use anything but the cartridge in it
3. Marina S10
PROS

actually rated for 10 gal
doesn't take up as much room inside the tank
media is easy to customize
CONS

looks like it would break the surface (CO2 loss?)
can't lower water level as much for floating/emerged plants
Tips? Suggestions? Corrections? Questions?
Thanks!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I like the Aquaclear product line. Large box for media, and the media is arranged properly for optimum filtration. 

I use the Aquaclear 20 for a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

For a 10gal NPT you don't particularly need any filter at all. On a larger tank, maybe for water movement. 

I'd go with whatever doesn't agitate the surface, if I were to bother at all.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I use a power head ($15.00) and a sponge in one of my 10g. It works well and it is quiet. For a light I use two 13w spiral fluorescent bulbs. That also seems to works well. I don’t inject any CO2 but I don’t think you need to worry about surface agitation. 
I suppose these things depend on what plants you want to grow and how many fish you wish to keep.


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

I generally love AquaClears too, have them on my other tanks... just don't wanna spend $20+ on one when there's all these cheaper options...

And I'd really prefer some water movement in there, I don't like the idea of sitting water... feel like it would go stagnant or the plants wouldn't get all the available nutrients... but that's why I'm looking at smaller ones like the I25, cus I'm not worried about filtration so much as just the water movement. I'm just worried with that one that I won't be able to fit a sponge in it and I certainly don't want to use cartridges with carbon in them.


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

A powerhead instead of an air pump with the sponge could work... like this one http://www.amazon.com/Rio-Plus-50-A...F8&qid=1349870618&sr=8-1&keywords=rio+50+plus

Only con with that over the cheaper internal filter would be size...


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I have had a fluval PLUS 1 in a 10 gallon for about 4 years and it dose well.


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

I would need evidence that it's worth twice the cost of the other options before I considered that Fluval... http://www.animalworldnetwork.com/flinfi1pl501.html


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't now what evidence there would be since it is just a power head with a filter. I bought mine for the ascetics. But hay if $25.00 is to much money for you then you should consider other options. I was just saying I am happy with mine.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

10 gallon tank is a very small tank. I would not want anything that takes up space inside the tank that is already small. I'll opt for any HOB filter (any brand will do as long as it can last for a reasonable period based on the amount I pay for it). 

Can't really recommend any specific brand because the brand available in my country may not be available in your country. AquaClear is not cheap & rare in my country (the compartment seems better than Eheim HOB filter). However, I remember a friend complaining that it broke down and no spare part is available (we can easily get Eheim spare parts but the parts cost a bomb). I always trust Eheim filters because none of them has ever broken down after years of running several units of them (1 unit is coming to 10 years soon). The price of Eheim is minimum 4-5 times more expensive comparing with China made filters but I am happy with the quality. 

Personally, I would not spend too much on a filter for a very small tank because many of us would eventually upgrade our tanks to bigger ones when we realise the limited space of small tanks is frustrating.


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

I decided on the powerhead with my sponge filter, partly because if I don't like it, I can always find a use for a powerhead... I was leaning towards the HOB, just really didn't like the idea of not being able to drop the water level much without creating a waterfall. Could use a HOB canister like this one but then the price is jumping up again.

As for upgrading, I already have a 125, 55, 20, 12, and two 5 gallons, so that's probably not going to happen, lol


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

BTW thanks all for the feedback


----------

